# The Eagles 2008 Tour



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

So far one Canadian date. Toronto ACC on July 21st


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

really? did hell freeze over again?

how much are tix, you think? $400+ for anything decent, i'm betting .. you know they need money..


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Tickets are priced at $45.00 to $185.00 for the ACC show


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

Id pay more to see Joe Walsh alone than with the rest of the band ,which i wouldnt pay to see.They dont seem to have done anything really new sounding scince HC. Just my opinion fwiw. Jim


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

They have a new album out, though I have not yet heard it so can't comment. I could sit there all evening myself and listen to everything up to HC and be very happy.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I heard one track from the new album. It was a Joe Walsh lead vocal.

Some about "guilty of Loving you baby".

Good track.

I think it's worth it to see the Eagles but I'm a bit of a sticker shock victim when it comes to concert prices these days.

I think I'd just as soon buy the Hell Freezes Over DVD which contains some brilliant performances IMO.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I have the farewell tour I concert DVD and I must say its the nicest concert DVD I own. They sound absolutely fantastic live. The band is as tight as anything I have ever heard


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I think I'd just as soon buy the Hell Freezes Over DVD which contains some brilliant performances IMO.


+ one on that Milkman, although I did see the original Hell Freezes over tour at Exhibition Stadium and have to say it was really awe inspiring to hear 40,000+ people singing lyin eyes. I think at the time tix were $85.00


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

They're playing Moncton Aug 2nd. Tickets went on sale last week, not through ticketmaster though. I think it's now sold out.

They were $120 or so for the GA tickets when I checked.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Man, I hope to get a chance to see them again! I have 2 daughters (18 and 20 years old) who I promised to take to see the band if they come to Vancouver. As for the nay-sayers that don't care for the Eagles all that much, I don't get it. Their newer albums have been as good as their older ones in my opinion, and the new one, Long Road Out Of Eden, is a great-sounding album of diverse styles. I listened to both discs non-stop for a couple weeks when it first came out, and enjoy all of it except for maybe 2 songs, which are now starting to grow on me too.
-Mikey


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

They are one of the bands that are on my must see before I die list so I am going to make an effort to see them this time.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I see the Eagles have added a second show at the ACC and the first show does not even go on sale to the GP until tomorrow. First show is going to sell out fast anyway.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

A third show was added today. Tickets go on sale for that one this Saturday, 5/31


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm sorry. I'm just not into the Eagles. Joe Walsh,.... maybe.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Big show tonight. Looking forward to this one.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Yawn,... :zzz: :zzz: :zzz:


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Big show tonight. Looking forward to this one.


Enjoy the show :smile:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Great show last night. Probably the best sounding show I have ever been to at the ACC.

How Long
Too Busy Being Fabulous
I Don’t Want To Hear Anymore
Guilty Of The Crime
Hotel California
Peaceful Easy Feeling
I Can't Tell You Why
Witchy Woman
Lyin' Eyes
Boys of Summer
In the City
Long Run

Intermission

No More Walks In The Woods
Waiting in the Weeds
No More Cloudy Days
Love Will Keep Us Alive
Take It To The Limit
Long Road Out of Eden
Somebody
Walk Away
One Of These Nights
Life’s Been Good
Dirty Laundry
Funk 49
Heartache Tonight
Life in the Fast Lane

Encore

Rocky Mountain Way
All She Wants To Do Is Dance
Take It Easy
Desperado


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

In my opinon the Eagles are one of the best sounding live acts on the planet, past or present.

Having watched the "Hell Freezes Over" DVD several times, I'm envious of anyone who is priveledged enough to see them live.

What an amazing group!

Love Will Keep Us Alive is one of my favourites.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Milkman said:


> In my opinon the Eagles are one of the best sounding live acts on the planet, past or present.
> 
> Having watched the "Hell Freezes Over" DVD several times, I'm envious of anyone who is priveledged enough to see them live.
> 
> ...


I've been to a lot of concerts ina lot of different type venues and I would have to agree that sound wise, that one last night rates up there very close to number 1.


----------

